# Maltese or Yorkie Mix???????



## kab

This is my new foster and I am having trouble determining what he is. He has soft hair and a tail that curls slightly over his back. His attitude is definitely more like a yorkie. He is sharp as a whip and always one step ahead of everyone one else. 

His story is that someone saw two men drop off a box on a country road. Their curiosity got the better of them and they turned around to see what it was. Surprise.







Inside was this adorable guy with a red collar and leash. What is wrong with people in AR????????







He is 7 lbs. and around 6 months old. He has been at my house for 2 days and my husband commented that he already acts like he owns the place. 

Anyone interested? He is one smart cookie and no gate or barracade will keep him away from his "chosen one" :wub................which for the time being is me.


----------



## samuelette

Looks like he has a pretty good size nose, dont think he can be all malt. He is really cute, hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## kab

> Looks like he has a pretty good size nose, dont think he can be all malt. He is really cute, hope he finds his forever home soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I think that is the camera angle giving that impression. Is nose is not really that big.


----------



## Gemma

I know what he is







He is cute


----------



## cindy6755

Cindy


----------



## samuelette

I hope the poor little guy wasnt insulted







I love a big terrier nose.


----------



## dogloverx3

He is soooo adorable . He looks a bit like some maltese x's I've seen , maybe he's a maltese x yorkie . I can't believe the beautiful animals people throw away . Sarah


----------



## kab

> I hope the poor little guy wasnt insulted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a big terrier nose.[/B]



He is very confident. I don't think you could hurt his feelings.









Here is another picture. He had just drank water so his face hair is wet.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

He is very cute! Could he be a maltipoo? Or maybe part havanese? He could be yorkie/maltese mix. I hope he gets a home soon.


----------



## abbey

I love when you show us your rescues







He is sooo adorable







. I can't believe someone would just toss him out







. My friend just paid $100 for a maltese/bichon mix - you would have thought they could've tried to sell him to a good home.


----------



## elly

OMG he is cute!!!! He looks like a Morkie to me. I wish I had room but we have 3 already. im sure he will find a forever home. That story sounds fishy to me.

Cathy


----------



## Cosy

Looks more like a lhasa/maltese mix to me. Hope you can find him a home soon (if not yours..haha).


----------



## rubyjeansmom

I would LOVE







to have that cute baby--but I am in Arizona......any suggestions ? I could drive out and pick in up but the weather right now is pretty bad.......


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

He is so precious - what beautiful eyes!

ginny


----------



## kab

> I would LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to have that cute baby--but I am in Arizona......any suggestions ? I could drive out and pick in up but the weather right now is pretty bad.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


We sometimes send our rescues to people in Conn., New Jersey, and that area, but I don't know how I would get him to Arizona.


----------



## dogloverx3

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=319517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to have that cute baby--but I am in Arizona......any suggestions ? I could drive out and pick in up but the weather right now is pretty bad.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We sometimes send our rescues to people in Conn., New Jersey, and that area, but I don't know how I would get him to Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You could fly him , both my rescue boys were flown from Sydney to Melbourne , unaccompanied . Rescues in Australia usually fly their pets due to the vast distances between cities . Sarah


----------



## rubyjeansmom

I just looked at the map and I could totally drive it, except for the weather, would you be willing to keep him for me until the weather was travable? (is that a word?







) ha ha....anyway I guess I should ask what you are asking for him too......







I am so excited I have been thinking about a brother or sister for Ruby Jean.


----------



## kab

> I love when you show us your rescues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is sooo adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't believe someone would just toss him out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My friend just paid $100 for a maltese/bichon mix - you would have thought they could've tried to sell him to a good home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Okay, here are three more then.









Scooby is a double dilute sheltie with partial hearing loss. She leaves Thursday for her home in Indiana with a person who already has 2 collies like this.

[attachment=18332:attachment]

This is a dog the same age as Scooby. She was adopted from our local shelter and then surrendered to our rescue group when the owners shih tzu didn't like the new addition.







She and Scooby are best buddies. She also leaves Thursday for Rawhide Rescue in New Jersey.

[attachment=18334:attachment]

And last but not least.........This is Sprocket. He is a 7 week old shih tzu/beagle mix. Some people were giving them away in the paper. I can't stand for people to do that because most people that take free dogs don't even spend the money on shots. By the time I called the number, he was the only one left. We wormed him and lets just say........it was solid noodles.














Right now he is with one of our other foster moms. The Inn is full at my house.









[attachment=18333:attachment]


----------



## Ladysmom

What a handsome boy! At this moment, people are searching the net for a designer puppy just like him and ready to pay big bucks, too!

You couldn't find a better looking one. He's a gorgeous color, isn't he? How much does he weigh? That might help guess at his breeding, but he definately looks mostly Maltese to me.

I'd call him a rare apricot Maltese! People go for these rare, hum, "Maltese" with different colored eyes or black coats, so why not?


----------



## kab

> What a handsome boy! At this moment, people are searching the net for a designer puppy just like him and ready to pay big bucks, too!
> 
> You couldn't find a better looking one. He's a gorgeous color, isn't he? How much does he weigh? That might help guess at his breeding, but he definately looks mostly Maltese to me.
> 
> I'd call him a rare apricot Maltese! People go for these rare, hum, "Maltese" with different colored eyes or black coats, so why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


yes, a rare apricot Maltese! That should bring in high dollars, right? I was just looking at our State paper and was amazed at all the maltese combos people were selling. Makes me sick.









Sammy is 7 lbs.


----------



## Linus McDuff

He looks a lot like my Linus! He's maltese/yorkie.


----------



## dr.jaimie

o my sprocket is adorable..well they all are, but something about him..too bad no room for more here


----------



## charmypoo

He is so cute. He looks like a foster I had here who was a Lhasa/Maltese mix .. but he also looked like my friend's Yorkie/Maltese mix (where the pet store called it a Linnois).


----------



## bellasmommy

I have absolutlely no scientific way of proving or explaining myself, but he has Yorkie eyes. His eyes are so similar to Harley's








I can't explain what it is exactly, but the resemblance is uncanny. I have Harleys eyes memorized because she likes you to stare at her eyes while you pet her, its her favorite thing besides her soccer ball.


----------



## kab

> I have absolutlely no scientific way of proving or explaining myself, but he has Yorkie eyes. His eyes are so similar to Harley's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't explain what it is exactly, but the resemblance is uncanny. I have Harleys eyes memorized because she likes you to stare at her eyes while you pet her, its her favorite thing besides her soccer ball.[/B]


Sounds good to me. I think he acts like a yorkie. He is smart, confident, and determined to have his way.


----------



## Carla

He almost looks like a Silky Terrier/Maltese mix to me. Whatever he is, he's a cutie.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MySugarBaby

He looks like a morkie (maltese x yorkie cross) to me. He has a yorkie face with a maltese body. He is sooo cute!! How could anyone dump this little boy and not care!!








I hope he finds his perfect home soon!!! What a handsome boy!!!

The other rescues are so pretty as well!! I would love to rescue but there are never any small dogs in our shelters, mainly just lab and shephard mixes. But even if I did find one, I don't think I would qualify to have a rescue since I have a few dogs that are not spayed and neutered.

Once again, he is such a cutie, he will find a home in no time!!!


----------



## Deanna

OMG he is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!

He looks exactly like a yorkieXmaltese I saw the other day. I hope you find his forever home soon- that is unless you are going to keep him?


----------



## The A Team

Good luck finding homes for these precious babies - I can't even bare to look at them more than once








I'm afraid I might do something I can't afford to do (which is to take them all!!!!)


----------



## Katkoota

He is a cutie (thats for sure) and looks like he is a fun little guy to be with. I do hope he finds a forever loving home soo


----------



## Chelsey

yep has yorkie eyes and they way you discribe him sound like a yorkie.

He is so cute . how could they leave him behind.


----------



## Aarianne

That adorable little guy looks like he could easily be a littermate to my yorkie x maltese girls except that his coat is much thicker and softer. In the first photo you posted, he looks so much like my Tiffy when she was younger.

Here she is on a very serious mission... Panty Patrol!








(Don't mind the top knot sticking straight forward... I was learning.







)

However, despite his similarities to one of my girls, he still looks more lhasa apso to me than yorkie too. It's hard to tell when they're mixes though. Maybe he got the fluffier coat from a cottony-coated maltese parent and is half yorkie. Who knows. Temperament-wise, what you described could just as easily be Lhasa temperament imo and his coat looks so much like a freshly brushed/fluffed lhasa coat in that second picture you posted. Yorkies are more common though... and many of the malts here seem to have similar looking coats...


----------



## dogloverx3

Ummm , I own a lhasa and his coat and head shape look nothing like that - lhasa hair is amazingly thick , dense and straight . In Australia maltese x lhasa don't look like that either - my cousin owns one . I still say Morkie . Sarah


----------



## robin

Whatever he is, he is an absolute doll.







Hope he finds a wonderful home.


----------



## kab

> That adorable little guy looks like he could easily be a littermate to my yorkie x maltese girls except that his coat is much thicker and softer. In the first photo you posted, he looks so much like my Tiffy when she was younger.
> 
> Here she is on a very serious mission... Panty Patrol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't mind the top knot sticking straight forward... I was learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> However, despite his similarities to one of my girls, he still looks more lhasa apso to me than yorkie too. It's hard to tell when they're mixes though. Maybe he got the fluffier coat from a cottony-coated maltese parent and is half yorkie. Who knows. Temperament-wise, what you described could just as easily be Lhasa temperament imo and his coat looks so much like a freshly brushed/fluffed lhasa coat in that second picture you posted. Yorkies are more common though... and many of the malts here seem to have similar looking coats...[/B]


Too funny about the panty patrol.







My computer is in my laundry room and three times yesterday I looked down to see Sammy curled up with a pair of panties.









I am not sure what his mix is, but he is going to make someone very happy. He is a special dog with TONS of potential.


----------



## Karen542

Ahh, how precious, I would love to take him home, little sweetypie


----------

